# REC--Blueberry-Brie Quesadillas



## PA Baker (Jul 5, 2005)

5 7-to-8-in flour tortillas
1 Tbsp butter, melted
4 oz Brie cheese, cut into 1/4" slices (remove rind, if desired)
1 c fresh blueberries

1 c fresh raspberries
1/4 c honey
1 c quartered fresh strawberries

Preheat oven to 400F.  Brush one side of each tortilla with melted butter.  Place tortillas, buttered side down, on a large baking sheet.  Place Brie slices on one half of each tortilla.  Sprinkle blueberries over Brie.  Fold tortillas in half.  Bake for 8-10 minutes or until lightly brown and cheese is melted.

Meanwhile, in a blender or food processor, combine raspberries and honey.  Cover and blend or process or until smooth.  Serve quesadillas with raspberry sauce and strawberries.

Serves 5.


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

Do you know how good these would be with thick home-made tortillas?
YUM YUM YUM


----------

